# Meta SX 2012 Magura MT 5



## ChrisDeluxe (16. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen was für einen Bremsadapter ich am am Rahmen ( Meta SX2 aus 2012 ) benötige wenn ich eine Magura MT5 mit 180mm Scheibe verbauen möchte?

Ich danke vorab!

Grüße Christian


----------

